# Trouble With Connection Basics.



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

I need to calibrate my Tascam 122 MKII. Looked at the diagram a few times now.

Here is what I have done. USB goes from soundcard to laptop. RCA goes from line input to line output. 

Is this all I need to do before I spin up REW and calibrate the soundcard, or do I need to make another connection to an SPL meter and/or my receivers inputs during the soundcard calibration process. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> USB goes from soundcard to laptop. RCA goes from line input to line output.
> 
> Is this all I need to do before I spin up REW and calibrate the soundcard,


Yes, that's it! No need to hook up thee measurement mic until you're ready to measure.

Just watch out for the TASCAM's "Mon Mix" knob: It's supposed to be fully panned one way or the other. I forget which way it's supposed to be, but if you get a totally whacked-out calibration graph, turn it the other way and try again.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yes, that's it! No need to hook up thee measurement mic until you're ready to measure.
> 
> Just watch out for the TASCAM's "Mono Mix" knob: It's supposed to be fully panned one way or the other. I forget which way it's supposed to be, but if you get a totally whacked-out calibration graph, turn it the other way and try again.
> 
> ...


Wyane, 

I am assuming that you are referring "mon mix" knob for *sound card calibration only* for fully panned to one side. Is there any setting needed for this knob while measuring?

There is one switch "mono" to be "off" or "on". Appreciate if you can share what should be for this switch as well.

thanks


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Guys,

Sorry it took so long, but I think I have a valid measurement with the TASCAM.

Can one of the pros verify? 

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry eiger, but we can't see the picture.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## aackthpt (Jan 24, 2011)

chinni123 said:


> Wyane,
> 
> I am assuming that you are referring "mon mix" knob for *sound card calibration only* for fully panned to one side. Is there any setting needed for this knob while measuring?
> 
> ...


Switch "mono" should be "off". I'd be willing to bet "mon mix" should be swung full left (counterclockwise).


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

aackthpt said:


> Switch "mono" should be "off". I'd be willing to bet "mon mix" should be swung full left (counterclockwise).


Thanks for the reply. I took following note from one of thread in the forum.

*Make sure the "MON MIX" knob is turned all the way to "Computer.otherwise the output signal will have some of the input mixed into it, creating a feedback loop.*

The computer is on the right side of the knob and input is on the left most side of the knob. If I turn the knob all the counter clock wise, it is pointing to input not computer. It is conflicting. Not sure exactly what is the meaning of turning this knob clock wise or counter clock wise.

Appreciate your input.


----------



## aackthpt (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL, yes I just happened upon a thread with that, and was about to post a link saying "oops, I was incorrect."


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

aackthpt said:


> LOL, yes I just happened upon a thread with that, and was about to post a link saying "oops, I was incorrect."


Thanks. I am assuming that I need to turn all the way clock wise (Right side) to point to computer for testing.


----------



## aackthpt (Jan 24, 2011)

Correct, clockwise (right) to computer for all REW use.


----------

